# new guy !



## rizer (Feb 16, 2009)

What's up folks? I'm new to this scene. I've been grillin for a few months. Today I paid $20 for a used Brinkmann smoker and don't know haow to use it. It has a bowl on the bottom, 1 in the middle and the rack on top? Any ideas ?? Lol


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Not familiar with that smoker but I'm sure someone that is will be along to answer your questions. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 16, 2009)

Greetings! 
     I'm not familiar with that smoker but I'd just like to say welcome to the SMF. I'm using a stainless steel big block GOSM gas/wood smoker and a Silver Smoker stick burner and loving the results. However, with all the talk about the UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker), I'm seriously considering building one. It just seems to me that with all those terrific juices dropping from the meat that the flavor would have to be enhanced by the juices dropping onto coals and then the flavor fed back into the meat. I'm thinking that it might be worth the cost of building a UDS anyway. But I digress ....... again, welcome to the SMF and I wish you well in your new hobby. Take it from me ...... it's adicting and even the mistakes are usually pretty good.


----------



## saltbranch (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome from another newbie, just read all you can. You WILL make the best Q from the info here. I know I have.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Rizer!


----------



## jamesb (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bassman (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## fired up (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Take a look around at all the information that is available to you here.  Ask questions.  The poeple here are very helpful. :D


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF family!!


----------



## smokingscooby (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Look around and enjoy!!


----------



## grothe (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Rizer!!

Is this what you're lookin for??

http://www.brinkmann.net/Docs/Pdf/810-5301-C.pdf


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## rejii (Feb 16, 2009)

Congradulation you made the right decission searching on here for any smoking answers


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF from Northern California.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello Rizer, and welcome to the SMF. If you don't know the model of that Brinkman, how about some pics? It might gice us a clue as how to help you.


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey, welcome to the forum!  I hope you enjoy your beginnings to smoking as much as I have.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## eman (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't know which ECB ya have. But,
 The bottom bowl is for the charcoal (may want to drill 8- 1/2 in . holes arond the bottom to improve air flow to your coals).
 The next bowl up is the water pan.
(line this one w/ foil for easy cleaning).
 You can put water , apple juice or any non flamable liquid that you want to flavor your meat w/ in this pan.
 Most ECB  i have seen have two racks for the meat.( but i aint seen everything) so the rack is to place your meat on to smoke.
 Make sure and take jeffs free 5 day online smoking course it will teach ya the basics.
  Good Smokes,  Bob


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to smf you will learn a lot here!


----------



## azrocker (Feb 17, 2009)

Eman has the low down. I started with one of these and found it to be a reliable smoker for many years. When I burnt one out my friend bought me another so I would keep smoking. If you have the round one the doors can be a problem. Seems they are not big enough. All in all I liked mine. I even stacked one on the other to build a column. Strange but it worked.


----------

